# racheal seems to be taking dear sweet time



## suen (May 3, 2012)

Have a mare that is now on day 326. Been testing her with the Predict A Foal test strips for the last two weeks and since Saturday they show she should have delivered. She had a bag tight as a balloon, does some stomping and rolling, eats like a horse (pun), tail area is soft, milk is sticky. Finally got worried and had the vet out since she hasn't foaled yet according to what the test strips show. He checked her, said the foal is in the right position, she hadn's dilated yet and everything felt "normal" so far. Said the strips are usualy pretty accurate, so one of two scenerios... one she just insn 't ready yet no matter what the strips say, or two... the foal is dead (althoug he said he really didn't think so as nothing inside her felt mushy or wrong). Been up with her day and night for over a week...running on exhaustion! She takes spells... for three hours will roll, stomp, pace, etc...then just stop. Any ideas from anyone??? Gong to wait out this weekend and then go for ultrasound Monday if she hasn't done anythng by then... These are new strips by the way... not old ones


----------



## MeganH (May 3, 2012)

A lot of people have had issues this year with milk testing ready and it being days to over a week before they foal. I hope this is the case for your mare! Bags have also been going up and down a lot this year too. Good luck!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 3, 2012)

wishing you best of luck and praying for a healthy foal...hang in there


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 3, 2012)

Would you mind posting some pics of her udder, and of her side?


----------



## Sandy B (May 3, 2012)

Usually if the foal has died within utero, the mare will "abort" the fetus, ready or not within a day or two. Also, didn't your vet try to get any foal response when they did the rectal exam?

I would not worry too much. I just had a mare foal last night at 346 days and about three weeks ago she actually secreted milk and then it changed back to clear fluid. Udder fluctuated up and down until about the last week when it became firm again. Our other mare is 348 days today and has hardly any udder. It seems mares have been going late and udders have been going up and down like crazy.

Oh and my mare's foot stomped, side bit, hind leg stomped and itched and butt rubbed for at least two to three weeks before she foaled and the mare at 348 days still has not delivered.


----------



## suen (May 3, 2012)

I can't tell you all how much this has helped!!! I am soooo emotional right now, lack of sleep does funny things to me,




. I will take pics tonight and put on here. Thanks again for the encouragement!!


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

The mares this year are testing ready and still not foaling. Believe me you are not alone. If you read April's thread you will see that she has been testing ready for nearly a week now and so have many others. Please don't worry, she will foal when she is good and ready.


----------



## HGFarm (May 3, 2012)

Yep, dont worry.... I am sure things are fine and yes, it seems lots of folks are having whacky readings on strips this year. Sounds like she is ready to go SOON though.


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2012)

Hang in there and keep watching - you are going to have one very healthy little foal before very long.


----------



## cassie (May 3, 2012)

oh how scary for you, I hope she has a gorgeous new healthy baby very shortly for you





I'm sure all will be well but I understand it would be so frustrating. hang in there


----------



## suen (May 4, 2012)

pictures of Racheal.... some cow patties this am.


----------



## HGFarm (May 4, 2012)

Yes!! I agree- soon!!


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## AnnaC (May 4, 2012)

Ditto too LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2012)

Suen you need to change the title



something like "Racheal's thread"



we don't want any more negative thoughts cos you baby is going to be fine.


----------



## kay56649 (May 4, 2012)

I was so worried when I clicked on the thread because the title was "Foal Dead"! I'm sure she's fine! Yes, she is getting the "v" shape, so shouldn't be to long!! Before my mare foaled, I kept saying, she isn't going to have a foal, it's to good to be true, but a beautiful foal popped out!! She is my avatar!


----------



## suen (May 4, 2012)

Since I'm, fairly new to all this... how does a person go to change the heading????

And... sending more pics. She did have cow patties this am...


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 4, 2012)

Hi Suen, this is April's mom and grandma to a new little one born last night. I know how you're feeling



, but try to relax. everything will be fine



. The ladies on here are are all very supportive and give excellent advice



. Listen to them. Baby will be here before long and you will be filled with joy.


----------



## suen (May 4, 2012)

Yes, my name is sue. I was on here last year as a brand new newbie when racheal was due to deliver destiny. You all were a wonxerful help then to me then too. Iknew if i needed help this would be the place to get it. Thank you all for keepi.g me grounded lol


----------



## Jetiki (May 5, 2012)

make sure your predict a foal strips aren't old. The ones I had were old and were changing all 5 squares in about 15 seconds. I switched to the pool strips and checked for ph, and at 2pm Saturday her ph was 6.2 and at 5am Monday morning she foaled. about 3 weeks after the predict a foal strips. Just my observances here. on the pool strips her calcium was really high for what seemed like forever and I think thats what the predict a foal strips go on but I don't know for sure about that.


----------



## suen (May 5, 2012)

My strips were new and not outdated. Still waiting. May go to walmart and get pool strips to

Tomorrow. Have never tested with them. Will have to get instructions


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

I just think she isn't quite ready, I bet that she will foal as soon as baby gets into position




Make sure she gets plenty of outside playtime so she can roll baby into the take off position.


----------



## suen (May 7, 2012)

Good gosh.... still not any closer???? Adding pics again to see if anyone can tell any difference from the first set I put on here. Every night she has been up and down, cow patties, yawning, stomping, etc, but nothing! could have swore last night she was dilated so of course spent th night watching her. Has never gone off her feed, if anything, she could eat while in labor laying down, lol. This is one gal who loves her food. This is now day 333? (I will have to look for sure), so know she's not completely too far over. Does she look extremely big? Don't know if I should take her in and do a sonogram on her or just wait....


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

I hope shes nothing like my mini maiden we are on day 346 still waiting on the filly fairy LOL


----------



## kay56649 (May 7, 2012)

Ha ha!! The waiting game is awful!


----------



## suen (May 7, 2012)

Yes it is Kay!!! I work part time, and between getting two hours of sleep a night and trying to work too..... can't believe all the mistakes I make, lol. Last week had a "babysitter" to sit and watch during the day, but won't have one this week until Wednesday so don't know what I'll do. Mare is at teh vet right now... he called today to see if she's had the foal yet and when I told him no he thought it would be a good idea to check her out. Maybe I can just bring her in every day and pick her up every night....built in babysitter



Will let everyone know what I find out... Thought for sure last night she would have it....


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

I can't wait for the news from the vets.


----------



## suen (May 7, 2012)

_Facebook update last Saturday (because everyone was asking).... Mares roll to get the foals in position for delivery; every good horseperson knows give a horse a bath and its a automatic roll time. Sooooo.... guess who got two baths Saturday? NO it was not me, and NO it did not induce labor _



_ LOL....._

_Do I sound desperate yet?????_


----------



## AnnaC (May 7, 2012)

Ah but going for a trailer journey might just do it!! Was warned years ago by a vet, not to have my very pregnant dogs in the car as it can being on labour - if dogs, why not horses??

Hey I'm not suggestion that everyone who is busy waiting for a foal to arrive sets off for a trailer ride with their minis - just had this awful picture of trailers being hitched up all over the US and ..............................................................poor mares!!!!


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

LOL oh come on Anna its such a great idea.....


----------



## suen (May 7, 2012)

Well, since she's had a trailer ride today we'll see if that loosens her up, lol. If not, she may make that same ride in every day just so I will have a baby sitter...


----------



## suen (May 7, 2012)

Ok everyone..... Vet update! Should have a baby tonight or tomorrow at the latest. Said everything looks great, everything is in the "go" position. His assistant told me he actually thought the trailer ride would put her in labor (so Anna you do have a idea there!), and we wouldn't have to do the ultrasound. I told his assistant maybe I need to ride her around in the trailer awhile and she told me to just bring her back in tomorrow and they would watch her for me while I work...said they don't charge unless its a overnight stay. How is that for a babysitter??? I'm likein it!

And... forgot to ask if they knew the sex, so did the nail test when we got home.... we'll see if its accurate. It says a filly (hope, hope,hope)....of course figuring in the wind, my twirling the string, and trying to follow her around to hold it over her could have something to do with the outcome too, lol. Seriously, did try my best so will see. Wish me luck... hopefully will have pics to put on her in the next day orso.


----------



## lilysmom (May 7, 2012)

Good luck and wishing for you to get your filly! Hope everything goes safely. Ill look for a update in the morning


----------



## mthowdy (May 7, 2012)

lilysmom said:


> Good luck and wishing for you to get your filly! Hope everything goes safely. Ill look for a update in the morning


Ditto!

Can't wait to check in here tomorrow morning- hopefully you will have some baby pictures for us!


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

How lucky are you girl



what a fantastic baby sitter



I bet she has a filly tonight though


----------



## suen (May 8, 2012)

Well... its now a.m. and nothing (again). So.... on to the vets we go. Will continue this saga as it unfolds. Evidently the vet hasn't read the new book either, lol.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

Let us know what the vet says today.


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

try taking the scenic route


----------



## suen (May 8, 2012)




----------



## andrea loves minis (May 9, 2012)

any news yet Sue?


----------



## Wings (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like you have an awesome vet




Fingers crossed she goes soon for you!


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

I can't wait for a morning update


----------



## suen (May 9, 2012)

Still nothing!!! She isn't even acting like she's pregnant!!! EAts and poops is all she does,lol. Dropped her off at the vet again today and he told me the these little guys (and the big ones too) are running two to three weeks over due dates, which is exactly whats been posted here on lil beginnings. Said its due to heat stress from last year.

NOw.... bought pool testing strips last night and tested her. shows hardness level of 1000, but ph is 8.4 which is still high right? so, with the ph level that high does that mean she has a long way to go, or does it drop dramatically when the time comes???


----------



## suen (May 9, 2012)

I will post pics hopefully tomorrow. Guess if shes that far off theres no reason to have her stay at the vets waiting. I will jsut keep checking her until she gets closer...


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

I agree with Diane. We can only go on what we see in photos and what you tell us but the vet can actually see her. 8.4 is still very high and if she were mine i probably wouldn't expect a foaling for at least a few weeks. Each mare is different and I am just saying what I have experienced with my girls.


----------



## suen (May 9, 2012)

Would there be any other reason for the ph to be so high? Hopefully she doesn't have anything wrong with her?


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

No reason other than she is still cooking her baby





Could you post some new pics Sue?


----------



## suen (May 9, 2012)

Ok, here's the pics. Didn't get great ones of the bag, so if Ineed to, I can get more.... CAn't believe that the Predict A Foal strips showed over a week ago she was ready, and the pool strips show she isn't even close... Frustrating to say the least,lol I know shes not dilated, but wonder how these pics stack up next to the first ones I posted????


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

Baby has dropped into place



This was her 4 days ago and then today

/monthly_05_2012/post-35710-0-16468300-1336179970_thumb.jpg

/monthly_05_2012/post-35710-0-46247300-1336595043_thumb.jpg


----------



## suen (May 9, 2012)

Wow... thats pretty neat... now I can actually see what you're talking about when you say its dropped. You guys need to have a seminar (online of course) to show us dummies the different stages.


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

This forum is a wonderful place to learn, chat and share experiences that can help others.


----------



## suen (May 9, 2012)

So, now that the baby has dropped, what kind of time line are we looking at now? Do I still depend on the ph strips to go to 6.4 or lower so I will know when she is ready?


----------



## Wings (May 9, 2012)

The joy of mares is they are all different. Some will have the baby drop and then still drag it all out while others take it as a sign to spit that foal out





I find ph is always reliable, even if we miss it in our own testing the ph will ALWAYS drop.


----------



## suen (May 9, 2012)

it is sure a lot easier to see the differences when the pictures are side by side





Racheal was so easy to predict last year when she had Destiny. She had the stomps, the biting sides, twitching tail, cow patties, rolling...all within one week. We were rushing to get her stall finished, and when we nailed the last nail in the stall, put some straw in it, went to the house to turn on the camera, and oops!!! there she was foaling in the stall. This is only the second foal I've had with her, but her former owner said she ALWAYS goes early, so of course I've been watching every little sign. On a timeline here...two graduations coming up..one next weekend, and the next in Texas the weekend after. Suppose I could convince Rachael to take pity on an old woman and get wiht it to reduce my stress level, lol.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 9, 2012)

Yea! Baby has dropped! That comparison picture is so great! I learn things all the time on here. I love it!


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS Sue, how are mum and baby doing?


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

Yes come on Sue, i am on the edge of my chair here. I am praying all is well.


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2012)

We really need some news Sue - how is she doing now and how is your new little bubs - colt or filly?

Know you are busy with everything, but just getting a little worried here and hoping all is ok!


----------

